# Customs Allowances



## reflame (Sep 5, 2016)

We have purchased property in Ajijic (winter haven) and are aware what we can bring across the border (on a tourist visa). The crossing we chose was Eagle Pass as we were told it would be easier for first timers. Will be going through the Declare lane. We are bringing 3 sets of sheets, 3 sets of towels, 3 sets of bedding/blankets and coffee maker, toaster, blender kettle, pots, pans, dishes and other kitchen utensils. Most soft items will be in space saver vacuum bags. My question is what problems may I run into and what duty would I possibly have to pay? What about the space saver vacuum bags, would they be opened? Looking for someone with a similar experience. Any tips or advise will be appreciated.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would not even declare kitchen items, your personal allowance should cover, by the way Mexican mattresses are just a tad smaller than US sizes so after brining sets for a full and single beds I had to re-purchase in Mexico for proper fit.......


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Definitely sounds like within personal items allowances.
Even if you go over the limit on some items, they allow an over limit within a certain $ value.
If you go over the limit but it stays within a value of maybe $500, you pay no duty on it. $500 is based on the last figures i looked up. I know things change. 

Quantity has to look like it will cover the length of stay. 6 months is a long time and makes for a lot of stuff between several people. The over limit allowance is per party and not per individual in a party.

I was able to use a translate function to translate this site info.

Mercancía que puedes ingresar a México


----------



## jackBnimble (Oct 18, 2016)

Good Lord - you are way too worried about something minor, I would say - I drive up to Arizona for business every 6 to 8 weeks - my wife and daughters, friends, neighbors always have a list for me about a mile long (stuff to bring back) - I bring back computers, printers, flat screen tvs, vacuum cleaners, clothes, shoes, tons of specialty grocery items and food - I never declare anything - when (rarely) I hit red - they look thru my stuff with a great deal of boredom and ask if all of that stuff is for me - I say yes for me and my greedy wife and daughters - they laugh and send me on my way - I filled up a trailer of 16' x 8' x 8' of household goods, tools, flat screen tvs, computers, washer, dryer, furniture, clothes oriental rugs etc - crossed at Nogales in 2011- went to declare - I had no list from the consulate - I just asked them how much for the whole cargo? they wanted me to unload it all - I said I couldn't, because I got a "bad back" they laughed and knew I was full of BS - so the bargaining began - they started at $1,000 USD and we negotiated (for about 45 minutes) down to $460.00 - - they wrote up my tax form and sent me on my way. Really - its about being friendly, have a good sense of humor, don't get angry, and just take your time and negotiate. Its NOT about the value of the goods (they know the values or will find them on their computers) its really about how much cash you have on you (needs to be dollars USD to pay any tax due - not pesos) - and how much you are willing to pay - so in a large importation (one you HAVE to declare), just be willing to stay right there for as long as it takes (like everything else in MX) - but for what you can fit in your trunk or back seat - hit green and go (green-go) - if red comes up, just smile a lot and act stupid - works every time.


----------

